# Bad Morning at Bagram



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I was awakened this morning by the Giant Voice system, the loudspeakers that warn of an attack and make various other announcements. At 0400 today, it announced a Fallen Comrade ceremony beginning at 0530. All available personnel were to attend.

This was the fourth Fallen Comrade ceremony since I've been here in Afghanistan, but unfortunately my duties prevented me from attending the first three. Not so this morning. I walked with small groups of quiet soldiers to the assembly site, lining the route of the motorcade that would deliver the fallen warrior to the airstrip for the final journey home.

The morning sun rose at my back as I approached the assembly area. Already lining the street were hundreds, perhaps thousands, of soldiers, sailors, airmen and Marines. They stood quietly at parade rest, patiently awaiting the passing of our fellow service member. I took my place among them, simply falling in where I could, an Air Force major at my right, an Army corporal at my left. While we all joke about squids and zoomies and jarheads and dogfaces, that was all shunted to the side for now. None of us knew whether the warrior in the casket was Army, Navy, Air Force, or Marines.

And it didn't matter. The man or woman in the casket was one of us, and fell here, in this backward, dusty rockpile of a country, far from the arms of their family. The final few moments this warrior had with us were to be good and respectful&#8230;and somber.

The men and women to my right snapped to attention, and I did the same. The procession rounded a corner, led by an MP in a truck. Then the HMMWV bearing our Fallen Comrade came into sight. Wordlessly and without command, we saluted as the flag-draped casket rolled before us, our final farewell to a warrior who, but by the grace of God, could have been any one of us.

Some of us will probably never know this gallant warrior's name, nor the manner of his passing. He will be but a blip on the nightly news, as any of us (save Pat Tillman) would be in the same circumstances. The world will roll on - except for the world of his family - and our mission will continue. But the meaning of our war is brought home in moments like this, and the sacrifices borne by a few brave souls is remembered.

May this fine warrior dwell in Valhalla forever.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thank you for the description of this sad event. To know that this brave warrior died fighting for our way of life humbles me. There are no words I can say to express my appreciation for what you are all doing for all Americans.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

:smt1099


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I didn't know a lump in my throat could affect my typing, too. 

RIP :smt1099


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

:smt1099


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Our bravest and best.*



rustycompass said:


>


:smt1099 They give their todays for we can have our tomorrows. May God Bless them all.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. Good luck over there!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

absent companions...


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Well said Mike. God Bless those who fight for us.


----------

